# Remote Control Lawnmower



## NOVA Pros (Oct 15, 2008)

Has any body seen or heard about this remote control like lawnmower that mows you lawn while you are away?  It sounds sort of like that vacuum cleaner, the Roomba.

I was just wondering if it truly works, especially in odd shaped areas.

Allison


----------



## glennjanie (Oct 15, 2008)

Hello Allison:
I have seen the remote mower demonstrated at the State Fair. They had it running on astro-turf and it wasn't cutting but it did stay on the grass surface. 
I would think it would take a long time to cut much of a yard because it just runs ramdomly until it makes contact or runs off the grass. I certainly would not leave home with it running; there's just too much that can go wrong.
Glenn


----------



## georgeh75 (Oct 25, 2008)

Hey guys, 

  you talk about remote control lawn mower and it brings up something a buddy of mine made out of an old rc 10 electronics and an old cheapy hoveround type of wheel chair, we could sit back take turns "driving" the mower whilst enjoying our favorite beverage. one prob was over time the vibration took its toll on the rc electronics so an update was needed, as far as I know he still uses it.... but does no good for when your not home. George


----------



## rdonovan1 (Oct 26, 2008)

I don't know if I would trust something like that, but it does sound kind of cool though if it actually worked and did what it was supposed to do.

Robert.


----------



## Cutting_edge (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi folks,
I would be leery on purchasing any mower that is operable when you are away from home. The chances of your machine getting stolen is drastically increased, these machine require frequent recharging, the batteries are very expensive, the cut is not of a very good quality, I have heard that these machines can get stuck in small ruts and the list goes on.

For about the same price as a robomower, here are several remote control lawn mowers that are fun, efficient and safe.

www.funmower.com


----------



## NOVA Pros (Oct 28, 2008)

I had not thought about someone stealing it.  I also heard that they have a PIN you have to enter, so only you can start it.  Someone stealing it would be at a lost, but they may not know there is a code, and by the time they do, you have lost it anyway.

I think I will stick to my regular riding lawnmower.

Thanks for all the feedback.
Allison


----------

